# foley cath to replace gastrostomy tube



## selfmarg (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello my ER doc replaced a gastrostomy that fell out of a nursing home patinent with a Foley.....this is common right? I coded it to 43760 since no guidance was used. The ED director says no procedure should be coded since it was done with a Foley she has nothing to charge for. Can anyone enlighten me on this scenerio?

Thanks!


----------

